# Artist's Alley Table at Gateway Fur Meet



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 7, 2013)

(If this is in the wrong place, lemme know and I'll move it)

Sooooooooooooooo there's a con in St. Louis now! Just missed their first convention, but I'm planning way ahead for 2014. It'll be my first convention I'll be having a table at! 

you're probably wondering, "Hey MattsyKun! You haven't even registered for the table yet! What gives! D:<"

I know I'm getting this table. It's my destiny. B(

But all that aside, I need help figuring out what to sell there! I figure I'll sell a few prints, do commissions, draw traditional ACEOs, but I dunno what to sell.

So, what do you guys see that's popular at furry cons? What sells well (besides porn)? What do you enjoy seeing/buying at cons?


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

What do you sell now? Has anyone mentioned a desire for a print of your work?


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, I've never really _sold_ anything before. I do commissions, I've had people ask me for stickers and bookmarks... but that's about it. I've only had about one or two people want prints, since I'm not that popular of an artist.


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

How often do you get commissioned?


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 7, 2013)

Hmmm.... from both FA and DeviantART, about every other week..... when you consider YCH auctions and my more professional stuff on DA....


----------



## Teal (Jul 7, 2013)

Besides prints what else would you be thinking of selling?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 8, 2013)

I sold sketches, badges, and traditionally coloured on the spot works at my last artist table. Had some prints there, but from that experience, prints don't sell all that well unless you're a super popular artist.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 8, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I sold sketches, badges, and traditionally coloured on the spot works at my last artist table. Had some prints there, but from that experience, prints don't sell all that well unless you're a super popular artist.



Yeah, my plans were to sell badges, sketches, ACEOs, stickers, and bookmarks... I'm also thinking about doing tails, either faux or real fox tails. If I get my comic's first chapter done, I was going to try to sell a few copies of that/give a few copies away with a purchase of x dollars.

I know what sells well at anime conventions; just want to see if the same holds true for furry cons. XD


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 9, 2013)

Do people buy pure graphite sketches at furry artists alley tables? I ask because atm I have no traditional coloring experience.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Do people buy pure graphite sketches at furry artists alley tables? I ask because atm I have no traditional coloring experience.



Usually people get sketches because they're the easiest to do, inks are also popular.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 11, 2013)

Okay, so, I think I got a list right now of what I want to do:

*Commissionable:* ACEOs, Badges, Bookmarks (Traditional), Sketches, commission-rate digital pieces
*Regular stuff*: Prints, Bookmarks, Stickers
*Other Stuff:* tails (real or fake, idk right now), props, collar tags

Now I just have to figure out what's popular so people aren't left out. XD


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 11, 2013)

MattsyKuntheKitsune said:


> Now I just have to figure out what's popular so people aren't left out. XD



Can't go wrong with ponies and porn.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Can't go wrong with ponies and porn.



Be careful about the porn though, I believe most cons want to give the impression of being PG at most, so it's usually not a good idea to even advertise that you have an adults-only portfolio.

For my part I'd be uncomfortable discussing stuff like that in person, so I don't advertise that I do adult art at all.


----------



## MattsyKuntheKitsune (Jul 12, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Be careful about the porn though, I believe most cons want to give the impression of being PG at most, so it's usually not a good idea to even advertise that you have an adults-only portfolio.
> 
> For my part I'd be uncomfortable discussing stuff like that in person, so I don't advertise that I do adult art at all.



Haha, I'm probably gonna have a few pony things, as well as pokemon and gaming stuff depending on what the convention allows. Its this the con's first year, so we'll see what's allowed.

I was planning on having a mature artwork binder (not filled with outright porn, but some more suggestive pieces I've done), but If people want porn from me, they'll have to show me ID, fill out a form, and I'll do it in my hotel room / outside of the con. If it's a PG con, I'll tell people if they ask, but I won't advertise my porn XD

I have decided to do bumper stickers, though. That'll be fun


----------

